#ubuntu-ports 2006-07-07
<anonc2> hi all - any chance of adding the cassini driver to the ubuntu sparc64 netboot image/kernel?
<fabbione> anonc2: yes. file a bug in launchpad explaining what and why
<anonc2> fabbione: for the 'which package has the bug' field, does the netboot image belong to a package? eg installer-sparc?
<fabbione> anonc2: assign the bug to me, i will take care to assign it to the proper package
<anonc2> fabbione: bug submitted - looking for how to assign it now
<fabbione> anonc2: give me the bug num
<fabbione> i can take care of the rest
<anonc2> fabbione: very kind of you. sorry for my unfamiliarity with the proper procedure. bug# 52234
<fabbione> the driver is enabled.. hmm
<anonc2> hmm - i dropped to a shell and didn't find it in the network driver modules directory
<fabbione> ok i found the issue
<anonc2> is it a module or compiled in?
<fabbione> it's easy to fix
<fabbione> there is a module, but it's missing from the initrd
<anonc2> which release stream are you working on? breezy? edgy?
<fabbione> dapper and edgy
<fabbione> anonc2: basically the cassini driver is missing from a file called nic-modules....udeb
<fabbione> once i add that file (one line change) it will be part of the installer
<fabbione> but it will take the time it takes to propagate in the system
<anonc2> fabbione: ah - excellent. Presumably I can tell by the modification date of the boot.img file on the server as to whether it has been updated.
<fabbione> anonc2: as soon as the new kernel is in the archive, i can build a new unofficial netboot image. Not before
<fabbione> the kernel upload is not up to me
<anonc2> fabbione: no problem - this is not an urgent issue.
<fabbione> anonc2: in theory you can isntall from CD without problems
<anonc2> fabbione: this is a blade server (computer on a card) which has no capability of attaching a cdrom to it
<fabbione> ah ok
<fabbione> sure no big deal
<fabbione> as soon as the kernel is in the archive i can build a custom netboot image
<fabbione> not before
<fabbione> otherwise it will be a royal pain to make it going
<anonc2> will you mention the location of the custom image in the launchpad job?
<fabbione> anonc2: no, you will need to ping me when Ben closes the bug and upload the kenrel
<anonc2> ah ok - i shall find you on this channel presumably
<fabbione> anonc2: i am about to go in paternity leave and i am not sure i will be able to track everything
<fabbione> yes that's about right
<anonc2> congratulations.
<fabbione> thanks
<tmarble> fabbione: new baby, traded-in the sports car, no sleep -- you'll find it's awesome!
<anonc2> fabbione: many thanks for your assistance. have to catch a bus now. good luck with the bub.
<tmarble> where would I find the edgy netboot image(s)?
<fabbione> anonc2: thanks.
<fabbione> tmarble: yeah known story
<fabbione> tmarble: none are available yet (edgy)
<tmarble> ah, ok... would one start with a dapper install and then set sources.list to edgy archives?
<fabbione> basically yes
<tmarble> ok
<Brad_> congrats fabbione.
#ubuntu-ports 2007-07-02
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ports.log
<fabbione> lamont: i think they should be there.. the entire kernel is installed on the livecd
<fabbione> lamont: i will check later the livecd
<fabbione> lamont: btw.. any news on util-linux?
<fabbione> lamont: ok i am going to upload it to ubuntu. Take your time for Debian. I can see you did the last update in February and there is a lot of stuff pending in the BTS
<lamont> fabbione: got it all into git; need to clean up patches, and then yours is top of the list
<lamont> I also need to migrate to util-linux-ng
<fabbione> lamont: ok. i uploaded to ubuntu in the meantime because i need it there
<fabbione> lamont: same patch as the one you got in the email.
<lamont> np
<lamont> there are already other diffs, etc.
* lamont s;ee[s
<lamont> sleeps, even
<fabbione> night man
<fabbione>  * Do not build ocfs2, it causes gcc to loop infinitely while building.
* fabbione wonders what jb was thinking when doing this
<jb-home> lamont: ping
<jb-home> lamont: glibc-2.6 hit the archives.  Let's see if that helps bring us more testsuite love.
<lamont> jb-home: right
<jb-home> lamont: So far it's looking good.  I found where it was building and have been reading logs. =)
<lamont> heh
<jb-home> lamont: did you see the patch I sent to benc at the end of last week?
<lamont> no.  been traveling
<lamont> still travelling, for that matter.
<lamont> at westercon
<jb-home> Wassat?
<lamont> www.westercon60.org
<jb-home> you're in san mateo?
<jb-home> I'm in SF.
<lamont> and working on figuring out if I can make it to www.nippon2007.org
<lamont> OL
<lamont> yeah - san mateo marriott
<lamont> feel free to come meet the family
<lamont> we're here until july 5
<jb-home> How far is that?  Want to meet up for dinner? =)
<lamont> we could
<lamont> hotel is @101&92
* jb-home looks to see how hard it is to get to San Mateo
<lamont> if you time it right, I'll introduce you to tad williams... :-)
<jb-home> lamont: Is there a park&ride across from the hotel?
<jb-home> tad wiliams...  From Sierra On-Line?
<lamont> the author
<lamont> killer of trees
<lamont> (he writes very thick books)
* jb-home googles.
<jb-home> Sorry, was looking up how to get there by tranis.
<jb-home> 1h30 is long enough that we'd probably rent a car instead.
<lamont> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=marriott+san+mateo&ie=UTF8&ll=37.555499,-122.30062&spn=0.011414,0.022595&z=16&iwloc=D&om=1
<lamont> abt 5-10 miles from the airport
<lamont> where in the city are you?
<lamont> hrm... maybe time for a diff channel
#ubuntu-ports 2008-07-05
 * lamont2 hijacks a friend's compputer
#ubuntu-ports 2009-06-29
<NCommander> jbailey, so the ia64 finally committed suidice
<NCommander> "FIRMWARE Fault - Replace main system board"
<NCommander> I'm hoping it just overheated
<mcasadevall> TheMuso, ping
<TheMuso> NCommander: pong.
<NCommander> TheMuso, have yotu been doing any work on updating the PPC configs to 2.6.31?
<NCommander> (I've fixed ia64 on that platform)
<TheMuso> NCommander: i intend to this evening.
<NCommander> TheMuso, I already made a set of patches
<NCommander> (I fixed the ia64 tree, and I updated the PPC config while I was at it)
<NCommander> TheMuso, should I submit the patches to the list directly, or do you want them, and then you can send them for inclusion
<TheMuso> NCommander: I'm happy to dump them into a tree and send a request pull. Feel free to do that yourself if you would like.
<NCommander> TheMuso, mind if I just do format-patches and send you a zip?
<NCommander> (zinc giving me issues)
<TheMuso> Sure.
#ubuntu-ports 2009-06-30
<mcasadevall> TheMuso, http://people.ubuntu.com/~mcasadevall/linux-31.zip
<TheMuso> thanks
<mcasadevall> TheMuso, I'll take a stab at fixing SPARC
<mcasadevall> TheMuso, as it stands, we should also chat about changing the powerpc kernels, and the sparc ones
<mcasadevall> (I'll draft an email to ubuntu-kernel, but I'm not really excepting too much ping reply)
<TheMuso> ok
<TheMuso> NCommander: is the ia64 fix in the upstrea kernel yet? If so, wouldn't it be better to wait for that?
<NCommander> TheMuso, no, its in the patchworks section, bouncing around
<NCommander> TheMuso, as it stands, it only affect ia64, since the driver that is being compiled is only included on that architecture
<NCommander> TheMuso, to be frank, I really need an ia64 kernel upload so we can fix d-i and get CD images rolling. I understand if you don't want to kick the patch to our kernel guys, and I'll accept your judgement
<TheMuso> NCommander: Actually, it seems it has made it to mainline: intel-iommu: Fix one last ia64 build problem in Pass Through Support
<NCommander> TheMuso, ah, guess it just landed; it wasn't in the last kernel pull I got
<TheMuso> ah ok
<TheMuso> although the original author is different
<TheMuso> so just checking a little more.
<TheMuso> and the file being patched doesn't look very arch specific to me.
<TheMuso> Ok no, its not in there yet.
<TheMuso> And, I am not sure we should throw it in, as it seems it hasn't yet been tested, goign by the original location for the patch you linked to.
<TheMuso> your message also doesn't explain what config changes you made.
<NCommander> TheMuso, a lot :-/. it puts the config changes in line with the x86/amd64 arches.
<NCommander> I can make it more explicate, but its going to be a nutty long commit log
<TheMuso> NCommander: I was referring to the config change in the ia64 iommu patch.
#ubuntu-ports 2009-07-01
<mcasadevall> TheMuso, huh?
<TheMuso> -ENOCONTEXT
<TheMuso> NCommander: ^^
<NCommander> <TheMuso> NCommander: I was referring to the config change in the ia64 iommu patch.
<TheMuso> oh
<TheMuso> you modified config files in the iommu patch.
<TheMuso> NCommander: and you didn't document what that change was
<NCommander> d'oh
<NCommander> TheMuso, I can send you an updated patch
<TheMuso> please do.
<TheMuso> NCommander: Unless there is a libata module equivalent for ide-pmac, which I don't think there is, please be careful when disabling IDE modules on powerpc kernels.
<NCommander> TheMuso, hrm? The IDE modules were disabled for powerpc last time I checked before I touched anything. I can't test on PPC at the moment though ...
<TheMuso> NCommander: Ok, I don't remember touching them, so you could be right, but anyway I'm re-enabling whats needed.
<NCommander> TheMuso, all I did was updateportsconfigs so thats strange ...
<TheMuso> ah ok.
<TheMuso> anyway fixing up now.
<NCommander> TheMuso, ping?
<TheMuso> NCommander: Hi.
<TheMuso> NCommander: You could just ask your question or whatever you have to say, and I'll read it when I'm on. Saves both of us going back and forth, and saves time.
<NCommander> TheMuso, I had managed to resolve it talking with apw after I pinged you, the ia64 fix is in ;-)
<TheMuso> ok cool, I saw that.
 * TheMuso sets up a powerpc box for a kernel test compile.
<NCommander> TheMuso, if I can find some time, I might be able to fix sparc today, then we can make linux-ports go away
<TheMuso> ok cool.
 * TheMuso is starting to get a bit ancy about the texlive-base issue on powerpc.
<TheMuso> I'll need to try and reproduce it again this weekend I think.
#ubuntu-ports 2010-07-10
<lamont> lucid doesn't seem to like our ppc machines sometimes.
